# Popular TOT Costumes of 2012



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Once again I'm gearing up my cranky evil candy machine to banter with the TOTs on Halloween night. Once again I have no idea what the popular costumes will be. I want to prepare some good material. What should I expect? So far I'm thinking of some obvious ones:

- Batman
- Bane
- anyone from the Avengers movies
- Spider-Man
- Catniss from _The Hunger Games_
- Merida from _Brave_
- maybe Johnny Depp's version of Barnabas Collins?

That's all low-hanging fruit from Hollywood. What am I missing? What are the costumes that I'll see half a dozen of and have no idea what they are by looking at them?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hmmm. Lets see....

I see alot of Disney Princesses, Scream, Freddie and Jason, storm troopers, Scream, and ninjas.

Does this help?


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes, it does. By storm troopers, do you mean the classic storm troopers or the newer clonetroopers?

More movie costumes to add to the list:

- Catwoman
- characters from the upcoming Hobbit movie, especially Gandalf I'm guessing..?


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

I think the Angry Birds costumes might still be popular this year. I saw a lot of those last year, and the game is still pretty popular (at least in my area)


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Perhaps some generic superhero comments, plus whatever they put out at Wally-world?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I would really like to see some little TOT's come to my door sporting a Plague mask costume....


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm sure there will still be plenty of vamps- of the "new" variety


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I know that my little sister has arranged for all of her friends to go as characters from the hunger games. She is going between Katniss and Effie Trinket. And of course there will be the standard super heroes and classic monsters. We get a lot of those evil Jester costumes from Target. Last year we also got a lot of Micheal Jackson's


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I used to be confused by all the young ladies and little girls dressing up like hookers. But I found out they are music divas. So you could ask them to sing a song for you. Or ask them if they are fans of Justin Bieber.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

QDance said:


> I think the Angry Birds costumes might still be popular this year. I saw a lot of those last year, and the game is still pretty popular (at least in my area)


I don't remember seeing any of those last year. But then I didn't see much of anything last year, as I couldn't even see the TOTs my puppet was talking to! Obviously that problem will be solved going forward...



Zurgh said:


> Perhaps some generic superhero comments, plus whatever they put out at Wally-world?


I'm definitely loading up on superhero & supervillain lines.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I would really like to see some little TOT's come to my door sporting a Plague mask costume....


That would be awesome. I'd be tempted to double-dip them for their awesomeness.



Gorylovescene said:


> I'm sure there will still be plenty of vamps- of the "new" variety


Wait, is there another new variety? Are we past sparkles now? Please?



N. Fantom said:


> I know that my little sister has arranged for all of her friends to go as characters from the hunger games. She is going between Katniss and Effie Trinket.


Huh, I think I can recognize Katniss but I'll have to bone up on the other characters. I saw the movie, but that was months ago and aside from one or two, I don't recall them dressing in particularly distinct ways.



> And of course there will be the standard super heroes and classic monsters. We get a lot of those evil Jester costumes from Target. Last year we also got a lot of Micheal Jackson's


Heh, that's just weird to me. I guess he's the new Elvis - even young kids know the costume, though they barely know about the actual person.



scareme said:


> I used to be confused by all the young ladies and little girls dressing up like hookers. But I found out they are music divas. So you could ask them to sing a song for you. Or ask them if they are fans of Justin Bieber.


Ha, I'm planning to ask pop singers to sing. I also look forward to telling "rap singers" (teens with no costumes) they have to rap for their candy.

As for girls dressed trashy, I know I'll have to censor my snark. They're just having fun.


----------

